# Print & Cut: Roland GX-24 PROBLEM



## thelaurel05 (Apr 9, 2008)

Greetings,

(I've been searching through different threads and topics to seek out an answer to my problem before posting and have not had much luck. 
If anyone can refer me to a helpful thread for my issue, I'll gladly accept a link 

I have a Roland GX-24. I'm trying to use the Print & Cut feature and my success rate is very low.
When I have the Roland cut out my outline around my image, it cuts in the completely wrong spot, as if I never set up an image outline for it to cut.










When I'm in Cut Studio
-I setup for Print & Cut, import my image and set my offset to 0.03 inches so that way i dont get a white border around my image after I cut. 
-I print the image, the reference marks show up fine. I load the paper into the cutter, select PIECE and let the cutter size everything up. 
-The online manual says to move the paper so the bottom two reference marks are directly over the blade protector, which I do. 
-I then tell the Roland to cut, it finds the registration marks just fine, but when it cuts it's completely inaccurate.

Any help??


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This was an issue with the original release of CutStudio. Go to Roland’s site 
 //


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Is the machine finding your third crop mark on the first try, or does it seem to look for it a while before finding it?


----------



## thelaurel05 (Apr 9, 2008)

It does actually move past the third mark, now that you mention it, and it has to back track a few passes to locate the last mark.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What is happening is your machine is actually missing the third crop mark. It hits the end of the paper before it reads the crop mark.

Go ahead and set your top margin to 1.5 inches. This will allow a decent amount of paper to be beyond the last crop mark.

You can also tape another sheet of paper to the end of your sheet. I have also done this with some success.


----------



## thelaurel05 (Apr 9, 2008)

I upgraded the software and also set my top marin to 1.5 inches. Havent had anymore problems since. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow that was super great with your explanations and help.
I am glad to read these, i just bought roland cut studio i have a roland camm-1-pnc-910


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

MRPRINTER said:


> Wow that was super great with your explanations and help.
> I am glad to read these, i just bought roland cut studio i have a roland camm-1-pnc-910


MR Printer – You will want to make sure you have the latest version of CutStudio installed on your system. However you will not run into the same issue because the PNC-910 does not have an optical eye so you can’t use the print and cut function in CutStudio. 
If you have any other question or issues just post.
Have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
CW


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

thelaurel05 said:


> I upgraded the software and also set my top marin to 1.5 inches. Havent had anymore problems since. Thanks to both of you!


You're welcome! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

